# North Carolina storm 1/20/09



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.wral.com/news/local/story/4349853/

I couldn't get the whole day off work tomorrow, so I'm going to try to leave a few hours early at least. I work 7a-7p and the snow is supposed to go into the evening. Hopefully there is still plenty of work then. Stay tuned for pics. :yow!:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

good way to test out the blade


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess your going to be working for ray,hope he has a good storm..


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

We got 3 to 6 inches around this area. Here are some pics of today. I'm working on a couple videos. I plowed 7 hours after getting off work early and finished at 9pm. Maybe more plowing tomorrow. I need wings and I still need to figure out my head light situation. That's "jadyejr" from Plowsite in the crew cab long bed Chevy with a 7.5 poly Meyer. He makes a great plowing partner. We were unstoppable. Todays plowing alone has paid for my plow, no kidding.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

that was fun today, tomorrow should be good too....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Not sure what were doing. Ray was talking about plowing the town on Princeton.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

A couple videos

http://i109.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid109.photobucket.com/albums/n45/Dodge150/MVI_0320.flv


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Banksy;724226 said:


> Not sure what were doing. Ray was talking about plowing the town on Princeton.


the 65 miles of road? that sounds like fun...........


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's both lanes. It's like 32 road miles. I wish I had a big dump truck for that.


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

ray was talking about one that was for sale for like 6 grand or something,


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

that video is great, people get to see how we plow slush and patches in the NC... LOL I love how people are freaking out over this, but hey we got more snow in greenville than in raleigh...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm uploading one more video. It's taking forever. All I did was plow crusty slush for 3 hours alone to clean up WalMart, Kohls and a Kroger. It was turning into a skating rink while I was there. I'm glad all the cars were gone.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

http://i109.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid109.photobucket.com/albums/n45/Dodge150/MVI_0322.flv


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Everyone likes a little Def Leopard


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I know this is going to sound negative, but how come so many of you guys dont have company names on your trucks while plowing at least? Do you guys not even have the magnetic company signs or what? I know in NJ i always see trucks out with nothing on them lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i remember living in delaware and they got 6'' one time and to them its a natural disaster, i was out drivin and got pulled over, i showed them my ny lic. he said have a nice day lol


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow I didn't even know you posted this! I'm glad someone had the time to post something. Jeremy I guess I need to get some magnetic signs for your truck and get mine lettered.Next time you need to take more pics and send some to me so I can add them to my website. 
well thanks for the nice things said. The Inclement Weather Contractor Inc. Ray Grimes


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice pics...how did you get the ones that look like your on top of a skyscraper.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

BladeScape;756191 said:


> nice pics...how did you get the ones that look like your on top of a skyscraper.


I'm really tall. Ha! I was on top of a parking deck.

Some signs would be cool Ray. More pics next time for sure. I'll send you some for the site.


----------



## joyofFluidFilm (Jun 5, 2008)

wow, i've never lived in a place where it snowed before...im in california and before that , i was in Hawaii...some may say im lucky, but i want to experience snow...


----------

